# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari female doitsu dan ginrin showa/ kohaku 40cm up

## 9KOI

Halo om2 sekaian, kebetulan saya lagi nyari doitsu dan ginrin showa atau kohaku female ukuran 40cm up siapa tahu ada yang mau dilepas. Thanks

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

